# gar smashing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

after reading about gar fishing for a while we decided to go and catch a few of these toothy critters, using menhaden i got with my net we had our fill we caught enough gars to hold us off for a good bitt.. it was fun though:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

They're fun to catch! Use to run jugs on the red river, it's loaded with gar!!


----------

